# Brunners Nymphs



## Andrew (May 26, 2008)

The ooth I got from Rick a while back has finally hatched. If I remember correctly, I think the date on the vial said it was laid on 10/14/07. So that's a little over 7 months. The first nymph hatched yesterday. Four more hatched this morning.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2008)

You suck  The one I kept for myself never hatched.


----------



## ABbuggin (May 26, 2008)

Save that ooth Andrew. When I was hatching these ooths last year, the ooths would hatch for up to a week.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2008)

Poopie, I put mine in the garage, Rick is right, you stink :lol:


----------



## britchris (May 27, 2008)

very nice pics ty for sharing


----------



## Andrew (May 27, 2008)

Haha, sorry you guys didn't have any luck! I had mine in the greenhouse for a while where it went through some very hot and humid conditions. Maybe that was what did the trick.

Two more nymphs hatched this morning.  Yen says on his site that he had one hatch almost a year after the first hatch, so I'll be keeping the ooth around a while just in case.


----------



## Kruszakus (May 27, 2008)

How about some Idolomorpha pictures?


----------



## spawn (May 30, 2008)

> The ooth I got from Rick a while back has finally hatched. If I remember correctly, I think the date on the vial said it was laid on 10/14/07.


Awesome! There's still hope for the one Rick sent me too!  

What are you feeding them?


----------



## OGIGA (May 31, 2008)

My Iris Oratoria nymphs look a lot like these.


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 31, 2008)

B. borealis is one of my favorite all time mantids. They'll hatch out for more than a week, in my experience. I'm not so sure you shouldn't keep the ooth around for at least a month! Please let us know when the last one comes out.


----------



## Guest_mendica_* (Jun 2, 2008)

an ooth i got 1 week ago just hatched,they are great little guys and have lots of personality. :blink:


----------



## spawn (Jun 12, 2008)

I have four hatched out over the course of 5 days so far. I really don't know why anyone would toss the egg case away. Just stick it in a small cup and leave it alone. As someone already posted, Yen wrote about having one hatch almost a year after the first hatchling.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Some more hatched out yesterday. The others are L2/3 now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2008)

I have two Iris ooths and both are hatching at one nymph per day! Will it never end


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm about to post up some pictures I just took of my iris oratoria. Keep an eye out on my minigallery!


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 13, 2008)

Ogiga: what stage are your nymphs?


----------

